# I'm Reliving My Childhood...



## bookslover (Oct 4, 2013)

...by watching old television shows on YouTube. For example: "M Squad" (1957-1960), starring Lee Marvin (before he became a movie star), playing a police detective in Chicago. And "Sea Hunt" (1957-1961), starring Lloyd Bridges (before his "Airplane!" fame). The "M Squad" prints are only in so-so shape, but Marvin does a pretty good job tracking down the bad guys. It reminds me of "Dragnet" but then, it's probably supposed to. The "Sea Hunt" prints are in excellent shape, with Bridges doing his underwater schtick catching the bad guys. Since it was just a 1/2-hour mainstream drama, I just assumed the underwater stuff was shot in a studio tank. But the end of one episode said that the underwater sequences were shot in the Bahamas! (Obviously, they probably shot an entire season's worth of underwater stuff during one trip to the Bahamas.) Nice work if you can get it!

Now, to see if YouTube has episodes of "Sky King"...


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 5, 2013)

I am too, but via MEtv channel. All the oldies there. Do not know if this is on cable networks as I cut my cable cord last December. Now just over the air Hi-Def, TiVo, Hulu, Netflix, and Amazon Prime.


----------



## Edward (Oct 5, 2013)

bookslover said:


> But the end of one episode said that the underwater sequences were shot in the Bahamas!



At least some (perhaps most) of the underwater work on Sea Hunt was filmed at Silver Springs in Florida. Silver Springs looks back at its 'Sea Hunt' days - Orlando Sentinel Florida Memory - Shipwreck used during filming of the TV show "Seahunt" - Silver Springs, Florida


----------



## hammondjones (Oct 5, 2013)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I am too, but via MEtv channel. All the oldies there. Do not know if this is on cable networks as I cut my cable cord last December. Now just over the air Hi-Def, TiVo, Hulu, Netflix, and Amazon Prime.



I get it via cable and over the air.


----------

